# A Tail Issue??????



## Ash

Not sure what to suggest for a quick fix. Everytime ecspecially with a male they raise there tail I give them a sharp pop on the collar and tell them to knock it of. To me that is a sign of being studly as thats when it first started. Horses never get away with it (neighing and dancing) when there is a mare in heat neither do dogs. I would also be interested in some of the fixes for a gay tail. I have heard some not so nice ones but I am sure your not looking for that (whipping the tail and such). Hope someone chimes in soon.


----------



## LibertyME

Not being familiar with the proper way a Golden _should_ carry their tail in the show ring...can you explain for me...?

Is there a difference between carrying their tail 'high' and a 'gay tail'?
For instance does the tail break 90 degrees from horizontal or 45 degrees?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

My first thought was limp/cold tail. I can't remember if that's the correct term. I hope you can come up with a cure quickly!


----------



## Gwen

AKC standards state that "Tail well set on, thick & muscular @ base, following the natural line of the croup. Tail bones extend to, but not below, the point of hock. Curved with merry action level or with some moderate upward curve; NEVER CURLED over back nor between legs."

(It's the NEVER CURLED OVER BACK that I'm having the recent problem with)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Gwen said:


> (It's the NEVER CURLED OVER BACK that I'm having the recent problem with)


Oh, dear...


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Sorry, we can't help you there...










Quiz is quite proud of his big gay tail!

I know people in Whippets who have clicker trained proper tail carriage...


----------



## Ardeagold

I don't know about showing Goldens, but I do know that with Newfs, they'll tend to disregard the "gay" tail carriage in MALES as long as it's not kinked, or curled, and drops to the normal position when stacked, or just in a "relaxed" (standing around waiting...LOL) state. 

Cole is a "healthy" young male.....and when he's excited....even just in play, not necessarily having a female in season around....he'll curl that tail up. Not over his back....but definitely high and curved. And when a female in season IS around...yep...up it goes!

It's not unusual to see in the ring.....but it's not "desired" for the breed.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Whipping the tail?? Oh good lord, please everyone who shows here tell me they don't do that ?!?


----------



## Pointgold

Is he just carrying it high, or, truly "gay" (which would curl over his back)? If he doesn't do except on the move, correcting it is extremely difficult. And, a gay tail is a gay tail long before 15 months, so I believe that it is as you suggested - a bitch in season nearby coupled with a young man beginning to "feel his oats".
I would work him in at a slower pace than you normally would, as often moving at a higher speed is exciting and stimulates them to be more "macho". If the tail starts to come up, stop moving immediately. Then slowly strike off again. And given his age, I wouldn't worry too much about this. If his tail set is correct, and this is not structural, I think that it's "environmental".


I know NO one who would "whip" a tail. I have worked with young dogs who would start to lift their tail while in a free stack if somethin stimulated them, and I have given them a little pop on the collar, said "leave it" and reached back and patted the tail down and said "put that tail down!" and then immediately praised them. Obviously this cannot be done while on the move...


----------



## arcane

Boston tends to bring his tail up in the yard ( not gay) ...when he is in that "cock on the block" attitude ...he has never done this at a show or when he is moving ...I think Nygel is just at that age when he is as others said "feeling his oats" a truly gay tail shows up long before this age and is usually carried that way always. Good luck at the Specialty!


----------



## Jo Ellen

I'm curious, why do we use the term "gay" for this type of tail? Is it a reference to gay men or is it just a "happy" tail LOL ??


----------



## paula bedard

This is interesting....when Ike was a puppy a breeder who saw him said he had a gay gait...I thought that was so cute....when I told my Vet, she said that doesn't mean he's gay!!! I told her I knew that......I guess the word has taken a turn for the worse....I still think it is a greatly descriptive word and use it regularly....with some pretty odd glances coming my way


----------



## tintallie

arcane said:


> Boston tends to bring his tail up in the yard ( not gay) ...when he is in that "cock on the block" attitude ...he has never done this at a show or when he is moving ...I think Nygel is just at that age when he is as others said "feeling his oats" a truly gay tail shows up long before this age and is usually carried that way always. Good luck at the Specialty!


I see Wiggs carry his tail a lot when he hears noises outside and has to go investigate and when he's alert on walks.

Doesn't this enable other dogs to smell him better?


----------



## Pointgold

The term "gay tail" has been around a lot longer than the use of the word as meaning homosexual. It means happy, of course. A truly gay tail is always carried high, and curled over the back. It is a fault in many breeds and can affect rear movement.


----------



## Gwen

*Update on the Tail Issue*

We attended the Golden Retriever Specialty show in Milton last weekend & there were no tail problems. I had warned Colin, Nyg's handler, that Nyg had been carrying his tail very high at the last show but that I had been working on it (yes, I did exactly as you wrote, Laura!!!!!)Nyg did carry his tail with an upward curve but no curl & totally "ring" acceptable for both shows. There was even a bitch in season entered & close to Nyg and he behaved totally.

What did I do? Well, I put his show lead on & put him in motion. Every time the tail came up, I'd stop say "wrong", bring the tail into position and say "Good tail". When he carried his tail properly, I praised him. Nyg is a smart boy & caught on very quickly.

Did Nyg win anything? Unfortunately, no, but he showed well @ 15 mos as a Special & I must say that there were some absolutely wonderful goldens entered. I also met some wonderful people who persevered the VERY hot temperatures on Saturday followed by thunder and severe rains that continued to the end of Sunday's show.


----------



## Pointgold

Good boy Nyg, and good for you, Gwen!
I'm glad that it worked for you. 




Gwen said:


> We attended the Golden Retriever Specialty show in Milton last weekend & there were no tail problems. I had warned Colin, Nyg's handler, that Nyg had been carrying his tail very high at the last show but that I had been working on it (yes, I did exactly as you wrote, Laura!!!!!)Nyg did carry his tail with an upward curve but no curl & totally "ring" acceptable for both shows. There was even a bitch in season entered & close to Nyg and he behaved totally.
> 
> What did I do? Well, I put his show lead on & put him in motion. Every time the tail came up, I'd stop say "wrong", bring the tail into position and say "Good tail". When he carried his tail properly, I praised him. Nyg is a smart boy & caught on very quickly.
> 
> Did Nyg win anything? Unfortunately, no, but he showed well @ 15 mos as a Special & I must say that there were some absolutely wonderful goldens entered. I also met some wonderful people who persevered the VERY hot temperatures on Saturday followed by thunder and severe rains that continued to the end of Sunday's show.


----------



## Conquerergold

Hi Gwen,
I didn't see any signs of a truly gay tail in Nygle while he was in the ring this past weekend. He looked good for being such a young boy!!! You must be proud!

Cheers
Rob (who was the person taking photos for you (I didn't even know it was you until I read this ha ha), and own the other male Colin was showing).


----------



## allux00

FlyingQuizini said:


> big gay tail!




HAHAHAHAH 


:doh:


----------



## Gwen

Conquerergold said:


> Hi Gwen,
> I didn't see any signs of a truly gay tail in Nygle while he was in the ring this past weekend. He looked good for being such a young boy!!! You must be proud!
> 
> Cheers
> Rob (who was the person taking photos for you (I didn't even know it was you until I read this ha ha), and own the other male Colin was showing).


That's funny..... I got home & was reviewing the catalogue & realized who you were!!!!!!! Too bad we didn't talk more @ the show on Saturday as I was sitting on the ground right behind you!!!!!!!! Next time........

Yes, I'm very proud of what Nyg has done considering his age. Milton was our last show for 2009 (I think) as I want to let him mature a little more physically before we show him as a Special. He loves the ring & I've received many compliments from Colin & other handlers who have stepped in regarding his ability to do what is asked of him - both in the ring & out. 

Milton was just a fun show for us & a chance to see MANY beautiful goldens. Yes, there were MANY including your boy (who did very well if I remember correctly)! It was a chance for me to visit with my sister in Brampton as well. 

Our 2008 plans - we'll be hitting the obedience ring in late September/late October. It would be earlier but I'm planning on spending 2 weeks with my daughter (NurseDouglas on GRF) who is expecting her first child on September 10th. As well, Connie (Nyg's gramma)will be helping us get all of the clearance work going in October. 

By the way, GREAT pictures & I'll get some posted when I have time to download on d....i....a....l....u....p internet service! (Do I need copyright for that???????)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

bumping...can the new member's GR possible mix just have a gay tail?


----------



## MurphyTeller

There's gay tail and then there's a spitz tail. That looked more spitz and less gay to me...Or is that gayer and spitizier?
Erica


----------



## K9-Design

MurphyTeller said:


> There's gay tail and then there's a spitz tail. That looked more spitz and less gay to me...Or is that gayer and spitizier?
> Erica


Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## MurphyTeller

K9-Design said:


> Not that there's anything wrong with that.


Right, sorry...I meant to say that. Some of my favorite dogs have gay tails


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I don't think I've ever seen gay tail, so I'd be at a loss to recognize it.


----------



## Gwen

The gay tail is GONE & the (2) year old hormones are raging!


----------



## Ash

Gwen said:


> The gay tail is GONE & the (2) year old hormones are raging!


LOL I would take the hormones over the gay tail ANYDAY.....


----------



## Gwen

Ash said:


> LOL I would take the hormones over the gay tail ANYDAY.....


Nyg has not put any of his hormones to use but has been exposed to bitches in season both in conformation training seminars & obedience classes &, boy, is he confused:--dumbfounded::--dumbfounded::--crazy::--crazy:No gay tail but he's interested in a piece of tail!


----------



## avincent52

K9-Design said:


> Not that there's anything wrong with that.


You stole my line...
Two Hootch points for you!


----------



## AndyFarmer

*since this thread keeps resurfacing...*

here's my chance!

Is there a reason that Nyg has a gay tail and Ron roots for the "flamers"?? :hide:

Coincidence?


----------

